# Old frames, new gear!



## evilgenius (Sep 25, 2005)

hi all,

i thought it would be nice to see some pics of older mtbs kitted out with modern running gear/forks etc. i am wanting to do something like this with a bike but need some inspiration!

happy posting


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

It's as modern as it needs to be.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I did a restomod with my 1993 Slingshot.

Old parts:
93 Frame
Tioga Tension Disk
Syncros stem
Answer Hyperlite bars
Control Tech bar ends
Cook Bros 'E' cranks
Bontrager Saddle

New parts:
98 SID Hippietech modded fork
Uber rare Moonhead Machine ano blue chain rings
Chris King headset
M952 XTR shifters
M952 XTR levers
M952 XTR V-brakes
M952 XTR front and rear Derailleurs
M952 XTR front hub on 517 rim
World Class Ti BB
Newer Syncros seatpost
SRP bolt here and there.










And some older pics of it right after it was built.


----------



## j333ssa (Oct 12, 2004)

That is very cool Eric!


----------



## sallen (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's my '95 Landshark. 

This is like a half old - half new parts build. It's a definite mash-up.

Old parts:
95 Land Shark Frame & Stem
m900 rear der.
m900 cassette
8 speed XT shifters
Chris King Headset (no engraving)
Chris King Hubset
Mavic 217s
Avid Tri-align rear brake

New parts:
Marzocchi Marathon S Fork
White Industries ENO Crankset
Shimano UN-72 BB
Thompson Seatpost
Surly 1X1 Bars
Paul Love Levers
M960 Front Brake
Selle Italia SLR Saddle

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mine: 1996 Klein Pulse II, with a full modern build. It weighs right around 19#. Here's a kinda old picture of it. Quite a lot has changed since then. I'll post a newer one later.

Edit: No workee on the pictures  I'll try again some other time.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My Steve Potts CCR - has an XTR M951 drivetrain


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Here again...*

You guys have seen this before....

94 Bontrager Race (XL)
CK Headset
Bontrager Crown / 2004 SID Race @ 80mm.
Race face Square Taper 180mm Cranks on UN 72 BB
Ti Bolts
Salsa 32 SS ring
Eno Rear hub / Racer X front with Mavic UST rims (DT Comp spokes)
Avid Black Ops V-Brakes, SD7 Levers, or XTR, I switch
Original Seatpost, Stem
NOS WTB Saddle


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I did a restomod with my 1993 Slingshot.
> 
> Old parts:
> 93 Frame
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I did a restomod with my 1993 Slingshot.
> 
> Old parts:
> 93 Frame
> ...


----------



## evilgenius (Sep 25, 2005)

*some nice rigs!*

i nice start and Definitely some nice rides! lets see what else people can find


----------



## TREK 4 Life (Feb 20, 2006)

Once I find my new Y-Bike, it will undergo a modern transformation. I'll be sure to have some pics up.....as soon as I find one for goodness sake.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

grawbass said:


> What tires are those in the top pic? Conti Competion Pro 2s?


Yup!

Amber Tioga Psychos in the earlier pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> [
> 
> Hey, there's my baby. That is one fast, good lookin rig. I set a personal record up the grind on the old Sea Otter course on that very bicicletta. Must be the inchworm effect.


True story.

This guy is selling one just like it too! You should bid!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Slingshot-18-in-excellent-shape_W0QQitemZ7241524656QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

TREK 4 Life said:


> Once I find my new Y-Bike, it will undergo a modern transformation. I'll be sure to have some pics up.....as soon as I find one for goodness sake.


I might have a line on a 96 Y-22 or 97 Y-11, both NOS if you're interested. Email me if so...

Rick
[email protected]


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*Mine...*

I love this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## evilgenius (Sep 25, 2005)

*love this bike*



Hardtails Are Better said:


> I love this bike. :thumbsup:


love that bike too!, wish there were more old kleins floating around hear in OZ


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I think I posted this bike in another thread but here is one for you guys I purchased here. It's a Diamondback Overdrive(700c) w/ modern drivetrain and updated rigid fork.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*Diamondback OD*

Are those Conti vapors tires? 29er version? Can't seem to find those In Canada, Any leads?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pigtire said:


> I think I posted this bike in another thread but here is one for you guys I purchased here. It's a Diamondback Overdrive(700c) w/ modern drivetrain and updated rigid fork.


Old school 29'er. Smart. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Vernon VernDog said:


> Are those Conti vapors tires? 29er version? Can't seem to find those In Canada, Any leads?


Yes, the front is a Conti Vapor and the rear is a Panaracer Smoke. I'm sure Speedgoat can ship a pair to you in Canada. BTW, the Vapors are more of a 28 and even though it says 2.1 it's more of a 1.8.


----------



## steviep (Apr 5, 2006)

See my post about my Stumpy here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1877700#poststop


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's my contribution.
'99 NOS Yo Eddy Team Fat Chance with updated parts:
Pace carbon fork
Moots Ti stem/post/CK headset
WTB Ti Stealth saddle
On-One Mary bars/ODI Rogue grips
Avid SL Ti rear V-brake
Avid Juicy 7 hydro front brake
WI Eccentric ENO rear hub laced to 717 rim
WI RacerX front hub laced to 717 disc rim
Phil Wood Ti BB
WI ENO crankset 32T
WI ENO freewheel 18T
Shimano 959 pedals
SRAM PC-58 chain
Recently changed the tires out to Kenda Nevegal 2.5" front/ 2.1" rear w/ Stan's NoTubes

































I'm just starting to build up my next Fat. And she's going to be a beauty!


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Schwinn Cruiser rebuild*

1978 Schwinn Cruiser (I've posted this as a work in progress before, but I think I'm finally done!!)

Mods include:
Brake posts welded to chainstays.
Original seat tube hacked out and 27.2 seattube welded in.
Powdercoated black semi-gloss

Bolt ons:
WTB Speed V saddle
Avid 2.5 Brakes
White Industries ENO 180mm cranks
Bottom bracket reducer
On-one Mary bars
Specialized Clipless pedals
Mavic 225 rims with Spot rear hub
Surly Tugnutt
No name Cro-mo chrome fork

Original cruiser weight approximately 40 lbs. 
Now 28.3 lbs. Lost 3 lbs just by losing the old seatpost and seattube.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Old school 29'er. Smart. :thumbsup:


Yes, it rides awesome. I'm still hunting down another one for the stable.


----------



## sylvain (Mar 19, 2004)

'93 Ti Mojo.




























Since those pics I have converted the gears to 9-speed and changed the tires.

_The new stuff:_

Xpedo pedals
Easton CT2 bars
Dura Ace 12-27 cassette
SRAM PC89 chain 
Schwalbe Nobby Nic & Fast Fred tires

_The not-so-new stuff:_

Mavic Crossmax
XTR STIS
XTR mechs (rear is now M950, couldn't seem to get the M900 to work with the 9-speed Dura Ace)
Avid Arch Supreme brakes
'98 Sids

The rest is "proper retro"


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

*Nice Cruiser*

WOW 1FG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That cruiser came out bad ass. What is a bottom bracket reducer and where can I find one? Again....good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## barber (Apr 28, 2006)

*Rad Cruiser frame*



1FG rider said:


> 1978 Schwinn Cruiser (I've posted this as a work in progress before, but I think I'm finally done!!)


Dude! Sweet lookin' cruiser. What a relic! Just wondering though... Why do you have your Surly Tugnutts adjusted so that they are pointing upwards instead of horizontal?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sylvain said:


> '93 Ti Mojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


luxury porn.


----------



## big.brain (Apr 26, 2004)

*Eastern Woods Research rebuilt with new compnents*

I posted in another thread, but it applies to this one. I would like to post a better quality, but the size limitations wont allow.....*any advice on how to post better pics are welcomed. (in fact, encouraged...)* Got this as a primer grey frame, no decals, etc. Got custom paint (dig the orange to black fade), new decals made (decalcity.com) and clearcoated. Built up, and has been on maybe 2 rides. It even has Joe Breeze dropouts!

Full X9 with twist shifting
Rock Choz Psylo
Cane Creek Thudbuster (the frame is not the only one who is old!!!)
Avid Mech front brake
Cane Creek Direct Curev rear brake
Mavic Cross Max front
Mavic CrossLAND rear (for rim brake usage)
Tubeless Specialized Enduro pro tires
Ritchey Pro cranks
Easton Carbon Bar

You like?


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

barber said:


> Dude! Sweet lookin' cruiser. What a relic! Just wondering though... Why do you have your Surly Tugnutts adjusted so that they are pointing upwards instead of horizontal?


The dropouts are semi-horizontal so I had to notch the end of the dropout a little and position the tensioner to match the angle of the dropout.



abmtnbkr said:


> WOW 1FG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That cruiser came out bad ass. What is a bottom bracket reducer and where can I find one? Again....good job. :thumbsup:


A reducer basically enables you to run a smaller diameter, sealed, BB such as on those found on "modern" mountain bikes. It simply presses into the BB shell and is usually secured with allen bolts. I got mine from a BMX shop, I think it was around $18.


----------



## barber (Apr 28, 2006)

1FG rider said:


> The dropouts are semi-horizontal so I had to notch the end of the dropout a little and position the tensioner to match the angle of the dropout.


OH! I see. Pretty smart thinking. I need to get me one of those cruisers and mod it into a singlespeed. Nice project!


----------



## big.brain (Apr 26, 2004)

*Eastern Woods Research EWR back to life*

EWR Back to life. Thanks to BUSHPIG for the tip on posting better pics!

Here are some before and after, with better detail.

Primer grey - bought it for $125










Then took it to get painted for $150.










Decals from Decalcity.com (under clearcoat)










Finished product!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

*1997 King Kahuna*

Noted new additions are...

CrossMax w/ super light Maxxis Maxxlite tires
Extralite Ultra levers
Maxm riser bar
Syntace F99 stem
Boone Ti chainrings
DA rear dee
SLR saddle
Cycle Dynamics cogset
Yes, that is a titanium project 2.

I love this bike!


----------



## big.brain (Apr 26, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH, SHINY.

Nice rig


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Nice. Dare I wask how much it weighs?


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Not sure of exact weight because I've been fiddling with some parts as of late. It was under 18 lbs. but now probably sits at close to 18.5 lbs.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*retro-modern*

hey all, first time on. is this what you guys had in mind? an old Sonoma Crosstrac updated just a bit. the seatpost was the tough part, anybody have a 34.9 seatpost layin around? i made a shim out of a cracked frames seattube, 34.9 outside diameter, slid right in place.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*oops, no picture?*

try this again


----------



## big.brain (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh Yeah, thats what we're talking about. Nice rig, love that seat post angle. Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaid back!


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is my '94 Stumpy. I use it everyday for commuting and have pretty much since 95.

Only change is SS and the Sushi Bar's. Am thinking of a rigid fork, Brooks saddle, respray and maybe going fixed.

Cheers


----------



## midtnSS (Apr 26, 2004)

*Just Rebuilt my Zaskar*

I just rebuilt my 93 Zaskar, it had a dent on the bottom bracket over the threads that I taped out with a punch to finally be abe to change the BB and ride it again. Gave it a fresh polish, some 96 (I believe) new decals, and rebuilt it with mostly 99 era parts, couple of new things: 
93 Zaskar I bought new
XT front derailleur
Nuke Proof Carbon front hub
XT 737 spd pedals

99 add ons
XTR rear derailleur, rear hub, V brakes
XT 8spd pods and cassette
WTB seat, Rockshox post(I'm too vintage, I need the cush)
99 SXR with Ti bits
Titec bars and stem
Avid SD 1.9 levers (in matching XTR gray)
Conti Vert Pro rear tire

New stuff 
WTB Weirwolf 2.3 front tire and new WTB grips
Chris King Headset (new but classic and vintage too)
TruVativ Stylo Teams( I sold my 99 Stylos last year, the 93 Ritcheys are on another project

Even snaged a 93 era GT bottle cage from my wife's bike that looks new (shh!)


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*I Like!!!!!!!!!!!!*



big.brain said:


> I posted in another thread, but it applies to this one. I would like to post a better quality, but the size limitations wont allow.....*any advice on how to post better pics are welcomed. (in fact, encouraged...)* Got this as a primer grey frame, no decals, etc. Got custom paint (dig the orange to black fade), new decals made (decalcity.com) and clearcoated. Built up, and has been on maybe 2 rides. It even has Joe Breeze dropouts!
> 
> Full X9 with twist shifting
> Rock Choz Psylo
> ...


I like. I'm also an owner of an EWR Woods Bike frame.
Still my daily rider. (I believe that I spoke to you before over on that other thread)
Anyway. I'm stressing over what to do come new fork time. Still running a '97 era Marz. Bomber Z-2 (pre BAM) fork that I bought leftover in '98. Been rebuilt so many times. For now, it's fine but I know that at some point a new fork will be needed.
70mm travel but so buttery smooth w/dual coil springs. I love the quick handling.
At what travel do you have that Psylo set? etc., etc.,....


----------

